

In Norway, income and wealth are public record (2009) - dredmorbius
http://www.sfgate.com/world/article/In-Norway-income-and-wealth-are-public-record-3283410.php

======
paulhauggis
I'm glad this doesn't happen in the US. We don't need more ammo used in class
wars by the mainstream media and bloggers/Twitter warriors.

~~~
skidoo
There's brown on your nose.

~~~
paulhauggis
yeah, well, it's covering your entire body.

~~~
skidoo
Dr Nick said I'm suffering from Chronic Skin Failure, and I'm very sensitive
about it thank you very much.

------
mikerichards
That's pretty horrible. It doesn't serve any good purpose except for the
nefarious purposes of social engineers.

